# New website up and running... Finally!



## adiacov (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi everybody,

I recently finished working on my new online portfolio. You can check it at http://www.arieldiaco.com.ar

Enjoy it! And of course, let me know what you think...


----------



## bitterillusions (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, both the photos and layout are wonderful ful, I do wish I had the master of the flash (both on the camer, and the program  ) you have!


----------



## aggiezach (Nov 17, 2004)

Wow, very nice layout! And some great pics too!!

Thanks for sharing! 


Zach


----------

